# First finds of the season!



## MandyW (Apr 7, 2019)

Just a few little guys, but the game is on.


----------



## Scott77 (Apr 1, 2020)

what county Mandy? Thanks Scott


----------



## Cj D (Mar 30, 2020)

Nice to see some freshies. Got a few weeks till they start popping up in my area. Great shrooming to you.


----------



## MandyW (Apr 7, 2019)

Scott77 said:


> what county Mandy? Thanks Scott


I'm in Barry County


----------

